# Boston butt on the pellet grill



## Justin Ford (Mar 23, 2019)

Started this Boston butt about 3 hours ago.  Injected with 50/50 mix of salt water and apple cider vinegar.  Applied a dry rub of brown sugar, salt, paprika, chili powder and black pepper.  Smoking at 250° with a 30/70 hickory and apple blend.  Up to a 105° internal temp and will run it up to a out 205° to make it fall right apart.  Just pulled the bottom round roast off, ran at 250 for about 5 hours, pulled it at 140° for a medium well.  It was juicy and tender after a 30 minute rest.  Folded right over my finger when sliced.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 23, 2019)

Looking good so far.

Bone in, or no?  Can't see one in the picture.


----------



## Justin Ford (Mar 23, 2019)

Justin Ford said:


> Started this Boston butt about 3 hours ago.  Injected with 50/50 mix of salt water and apple cider vinegar.  Applied a dry rub of brown sugar, salt, paprika, chili powder and black pepper.  Smoking at 250° with a 30/70 hickory and apple blend.  Up to a 105° internal temp and will run it up to a out 205° to make it fall right apart.  Just pulled the bottom round roast off, ran at 250 for about 5 hours, pulled it at 140° for a medium well.  It was juicy and tender after about a 30 minute rest.  Folded right over my finger when sliced.





one eyed jack said:


> Looking good so far.
> 
> Bone in, or no?  Can't see one in the picture.


Bone in


----------



## Justin Ford (Mar 23, 2019)

Internal temp at about 140, about 5 and a half hours in so far, been spraying once an hour with apple cider vinegar, salt and water mix.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 23, 2019)

I've smoked a fair number of butts.  I plan on them taking 2 hours per pound @ 225 to 250* smoker temp.  (If they finish early, they will stay hot for a long time wrapped in foil and towels in a cooler.  I usually preheat my cooler by putting a pot of billing water in it for a half hour or more before putting the meat in it).

I don't worry about smoker temp until it gets above 260*, for Butt's.

The dreaded stall comes on at about 165% IT, in my experience, and the stall can make you question your sanity.  (The stall can seem to last forever.

Sometimes they take a little less time.  If I remember it right;  The shortest cook time I've had, with Boston Butt, was 1& 1/2  hr's per pound.

When the bone pulls clean she's ready to pull.

Enjoy.


----------



## Justin Ford (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the words of wisdom.  Here is a fold test shot of that bottom round.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 23, 2019)

Bottom round looks great.  I'd be proud of that smoke ring.

The biggest thing about butts is;  "Try not to sweat the stall".  It can drive you nuts.

Patience is key, and don't give anyone a specific time it'll be done.  Remember;  a butt will hold for hours in a cooler, foiled and wrapped.  Start it earlier than you think you need to.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Justin Ford (Mar 23, 2019)

Making it for tomorrow... well ahead of time


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 23, 2019)

Justin Ford said:


> Making it for tomorrow... well ahead of time



Good idea.  You should be golden.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Justin Ford (Mar 23, 2019)

Will post some pics when she is done


----------



## Justin Ford (Mar 24, 2019)

130 in the morning and finally done


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2019)

They both look real good!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## texomakid (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks very good to me. Kudos


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 24, 2019)

Congratulations Justin.  Was it worth the wait?  (I know that it was, the finished pic looks to good for it not to have been good).

How much time per pound did it wind up taking?


----------



## Justin Ford (Mar 24, 2019)

Took about 2 hrs a lb at 250°, weather went from sunny and in the 60s to 37 when the sun went down which slowed it down a little.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 24, 2019)

Justin Ford said:


> Took about 2 hrs a lb at 250°, weather went from sunny and in the 60s to 37 when the sun went down which slowed it down a little.



I gotcha.  That's a big temp shift.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks wonderful to me. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------

